# Northampton (MA) area question



## llama (Sep 9, 2007)

When we get out of State Dept., 31/12/09, we'd like to 'land' somewhere in the general area of Northampton, MA. (north of Springfield)

Prices around there being a bit daunting, I wondered if any area members might have any leads (from friends, family, or anyone else) about older or Victorian type places that may be coming up for sale by then ... or would be for sale now if the owners would to be able to rent it so they could stay in place for another year.... ? - Llama


----------

